# Do You Know Who You're Talking To?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The phone rings at the military motor pool and an authoritative voice demands to know how many vehicles are operational.

Paddy answers, "We've got 12 trucks, 10 utilities, three staff cars and that Bentley the fat-assed colonel drives around in." There is a stony silence.

"Do you know who you are speaking to?" demands the gruff voice.

"No," says Paddy.

"It is the so-called fat-assed colonel you so insubordinately referred to."

"Well, do you know who you are talking to?"

"No," roars the colonel.

"Well thank goodness for that," says Paddy as he hangs up the phone.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: the old ones are always the best John


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

